# Tritronics Collar Choices



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

I've had a 100 lite since '97 and this collar is still working great with only one battery set replacement. I've been looking to get the new G2 upgrade and have narrowed it to the Pro 500, Pro 200 or Flyway Special. Does anyone really know of any differences between the Pro 200 and the Flyway besides the name? 

Also, for those of you with the Pro 500, do you find that you use both options (nick/continuous) often? Would the hot continuous with the Pro 200 or Flyway give enough of the contiuous option?


Thanks,
Ron Schuna


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I don't have any of the G2 collars, but I do have a Flyway Special and a Pro 500. I find that the continuous on my Flyway is hotter than the continuous at the same level on the Pro 500. You could probably get away using the continuous on the Flyway if you turned it down a level. I think you would probably be happier with the Pro 500 - a little poorer but happier!!  

Andy


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

*Thanks1*

Thanks Andy.

Being Happy is where it's at. Probably easier to flip to contiuous on the toggle with one hand than to use both hands to dial down. 

Thanks for the response.

Ron


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

*Collar Choices*

Little Bro,

I am very disappointed that you are even thinking of using a collar on that pup of yours. With his bloodlines he should *NOT* need one!!!


:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Sincerely,

Bill


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Ron Schuna said:


> I've had a 100 lite since '97 and this collar is still working great with only one battery set replacement. I've been looking to get the new G2 upgrade and have narrowed it to the Pro 500, Pro 200 or Flyway Special. Does anyone really know of any differences between the Pro 200 and the Flyway besides the name?
> 
> Also, for those of you with the Pro 500, do you find that you use both options (nick/continuous) often? Would the hot continuous with the Pro 200 or Flyway give enough of the contiuous option?
> 
> ...


Ron, 
For most of us the Flyway is all we need. The G2 is very nice. 6 continuous and 18 nick combos. The only difference between the G2 200 and the Flyway is tone on the 200. Also, a expandable is now available for up to 3 dogs. I am currently trying one and the jury is still out.
And don't listen to your brother. Having witnessed first hand how controlled his female is, you might not have enough juice at 6evels.  

Bill, any birds left down there? I was thinking of coming down next week for a day trip.


----------



## Cthomas (Sep 21, 2003)

Howdy Ron,
I have a G2 flyway special. 
No tone. I believe tone is available as an extra.
Button function for corrections are the same: low, medium, hot nicks and continuous.
I like my G2 flyway. 
It is much smaller and lighter than the pro 200s. The antenna is very short. Everyting fits nicely into a pocket.
The antenna screw is smaller than previous versions of tritronic antennae. Older version of antennae won't fit the G2. Replacement antennae for the G2 come with an adapter so they fit older model transmitters and collars.
I like the "turn on" feature of the G2 collar. 
The G2 collars turn on and off with a button on the collar. This saves juice. The G2 collars stay charged a lot longer than the pro 200 which uses the transmitter to turn the collar on and off.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Just ordered a G2 Pro 500 3 dog....last 500 is at least 6 years, no problem batteries finally wore out.

We will give it the wall test and if it still works we'll keep her.

John
________
ZZR600


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

[/quote]

Ron, 
For most of us the Flyway is all we need. The G2 is very nice. 6 continuous and 18 nick combos. The only difference between the G2 200 and the Flyway is tone on the 200. Also, a expandable is now available for up to 3 dogs. I am currently trying one and the jury is still out.
And don't listen to your brother. Having witnessed first hand how controlled his female is, you might not have enough juice at 6evels.  

Bill, any birds left down there? I was thinking of coming down next week for a day trip.[/quote]

Golddogs,

I think I was in town at that hunt test. You were Judging weren't you? That was one for Bill to rack up experience on. Rorem says something like: mosts trials and tests are lost between the truck and the first holding blind. I know Bill was just ribbing and that deep down he KNOWS this fella will require a little help to establish and maintain good habits. I have found though that he is very hard charging but still very sensitive. I guess it's a Harley trait that hasn't gotten lost in a few generations


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

Golddogs wrote:



> And don't listen to your brother. Having witnessed first hand how controlled his female is, you might not have enough juice at 6evels.


Now Chuck,

That isn't a very nice thing to say about my little _Rooster Rouser_. I kind of like all the juice she's got. 8) 

Golddogs wrote this as well:



> Bill, any birds left down there? I was thinking of coming down next week for a day trip


Nope. There are no pheasants in SW MN. My uncontrollable female chased 'em all the way to South Dakota.      She might if her hearing aid wasn't turned on!!! :shock: 

Let me know if you come out this way.

Bill


----------



## taggbro (Sep 28, 2005)

Ron Schuna said:


> I've had a 100 lite since '97 and this collar is still working great with only one battery set replacement. I've been looking to get the new G2 upgrade and have narrowed it to the Pro 500, Pro 200 or Flyway Special. Does anyone really know of any differences between the Pro 200 and the Flyway besides the name?
> 
> Also, for those of you with the Pro 500, do you find that you use both options (nick/continuous) often? Would the hot continuous with the Pro 200 or Flyway give enough of the contiuous option?
> 
> ...


I have the 500 g2 and I don't use the continuous very often. The one thing I do use is the tone for callback. It works awesome if you start your training out that way. If the dog gets too far out, wind is blowing or for whatever reason can't hear you whistle, that tone function is a good thing.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I use the Pro 500. Have used the Flyway Special. 
I believe the Pro 500 to be hotter than the Flyway Special.

The toggle switch from momentary to continuous is easily learned, and in fact I have learned how to "nick" with the collar in continous mode.

Mine is not the new G2 model and I like it just fine. Support from TT has been wonderful, when needed.


----------



## 2YD (Jul 16, 2003)

Had the Pro200 and liked it. Soft dogs got the tone hard heads the juice. Constant on the unit was enough for me to get through FF. Called TT 2 months ago to get serviced and they told me they recalled the Pro200 or something and replaced my unit with the Pro200XL for the $150.00 servicing fee. 
Differences I see in the XL over the Pro:
1. Battery lasts longer. I seem to be charging less;
2. Tickle charger can be put on and forgotten about. No more battery cycling required;
3. XL has an on/off at the receiver that the Pro200 did not have;
4. You can get an optional 'stubby' antenna and keep the taller one in the box. This keeps the unit reasonably compact for me; 
5. Has a power level 6 that 200p didn't have.

The Flyway got me by when I first started. The 500 & G2's are nice but I think the 200 series and this newer XL series has features that I can get by with in the traditional transmitter package for less dough.


----------

